# Flylady week of July 21:Master Bedroom, closet and bathroom



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This thread is to encourage one another to clean and efficiently organized our homes over the course of a year. One hour of fast general cleaning on your house each week and then 15 minutes spent on the weeks focus zone every day. Your mileage WILL vary

Here is the detailed cleaning list for this week. Adapt this to your situation and report here for lots of applause and cheering:

*Master Bathroom Detailed Cleaning List*

Wash area rugs
Straighten up makeup
Straighten drawer cabinets
Clean shower/stall demold
Wash shower doors
Master Bedroom Detail Cleaning List

Polish Furniture
Clean off the desks
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust ruffle
Flip mattress
Empty trash
Wash windows
Cull some books from bookcase
Straighten drawers
Clean under the bed
Closet Detailed Cleaning List

Straighten the top shelves
Arrange the shoes
Take Suitcases to basement
Dust shoe bookcase


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, as usual, I'm following my own flow! Tackled the magazines today, while the beans were in the canner!

Whoop - I love my mags. I keep them, have them from about 1998 on. I store them carefully and take out stacks of them from time to time and read them all!

After 3-4 years, it's like they're brand new to me! Gardening, romantic decorating, Countryside, and organizing/remodeling type mags.

Got them all into stacks of all the same mag, and nicely labeled so I can see from the top of each bin exactly which ones are in there!

Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, Mama. I never did get on task last week, but plan to this one. I'll do some in my bedroom and bath, and follow the declutter calendar. IF I would really follow it, the house would be decluttered and clean in a year. Yeah, like that's going to happen!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Brought home two more plastic bins for more storage. After tackling those magazines, I needed one more to get them all in bins.

Now I have an extra bin (which won't be the case for long I'm sure) on hand so the next time I need one it's there.......


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I'm off kilter with my plan, but did completely empty, defrost, clean, throw out, and organized my chest freezer. I did it because the ice around the top edge was 3" thick. Tomorrow I plan to tackle the master bath -- I know we are supposed to do a bit each day, but when a room is the mess that one is, I'm better off working a couple of hours at a time. 
Thanks, Mama, for keeping this thread going.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Well, it's been a very busy week and my attention was diverted, but I have tried to do the minimum in the rooms we are in these days and have managed to put together a bag for goodwill.

I've cleaned out one drawer in the bedroom bureau (kinda had to--was in an emergency looking for some paperwork ). It's amazing the amount of change I found on the floor of the closet, in the drawer, in old handbags. I have decided that if I do stay with flylady, that every little while, I'll reward myself with one healthy thing or one organizing item. I will be buying organizing items as I go along.
-------------
We used to drop change all over the place because we had a small container for change. I now have a large coffee container with a slit in the top. Holds it all. At Christmas, we donate the money to the Heifer project in areas each family member chooses. Now that the kids are grown, they add their own money to this donation.
--------------------
I've noticed that this thread has had 160 hits this month, so people obviously are interested in following along. I hope that a few more will post their successes and suggest ways that others might get organized.
-------------------------
I've been entertaining more and feeling good about what I've done so far. Looking forward to getting all the hidden areas cleaned out.


----------

